# Mesquite Wood



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a place in the Houston area that sells mesquite wood. I need a piece 8/4 5"wide by 18" long. 

Thanks for any info.

Ricky


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Clark's Hardwoods in the Heights.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

theres your answer but get ready just cause it grows in texas its high


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

This mill is a little far from Houston but M&G sawmill in Huntsville has great lumber at great prices. I have built many pieces of furniture with their lumber.

http://www.mgsawmill.com/index.html


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks. I've got some emails out waiting on replies.


----------



## Wham Shou (Jan 8, 2013)

I see mesquite all the time at Houston Hardwoods near 34th st and 290


----------

